# Any good Hardware shops in Bangalore ???



## mehra.rakesh (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys . I wud be visiting Bangalore for a couple of days . Are there any good & reliable hardware shops where i cud check out some stuff  ... . 

Plz keep in mind that i don't know any of the places in Bangalore (or rather Bengaluru) . So plz give out the full address with some landmark . Thanx


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

SP Road as usual. when r u coming.
Where will u stay in Bangalore, can give you buss no,

but anyways if you will say city market anyone wil tell u which bus to catch, SP Road is the hardware market near city market bus stop.

Few shops in MG Road also.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 26, 2008)

Sahara @ SP Road


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanx . But isn't SP road famous for duplicates . The Sahara shop u r mentioning ,, is it reliable . 
I heard from folks that computer shop in some brigade road was the best .. In terms of prices & reliability . 


I wud be staying somewhere near the airport . I have some work in a village but i will mostly stay in Bangalore .


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2008)

Premier Computers, Golcha, Railton they are all reliable.

Well its near city markets, and hence original and duplicate all will be sold as usual. But much for the computer products, most wud come in sealed packs n all


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Aug 28, 2008)

Had a bad xperience when bought Transcend pendrive 4gb for 1200 something bucks same as market price . The packing was the same with lifetime warranty & all written on it including name of importer . But once i opened the thing i knew it was fake . Hence me never trust neone.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> Hey guys . I wud be visiting Bangalore for a couple of days . Are there any good & reliable hardware shops where i cud check out some stuff ... .
> 
> Plz keep in mind that i don't know any of the places in Bangalore (or rather Bengaluru) . So plz give out the full address with some landmark . Thanx


 
Most covenient place for you would be

1) SP Road (Railton, Ankit, Golcha are trustworthy)
2) Computer Warehouse @ MG Road, Barton Center


----------



## eggman (Aug 28, 2008)

Golcha is trustworthy!!! They even replace my ep630 earphone,under warrenty, with a brand new one the same moment!!!


----------

